# Meine top Meerforellenköder ‒ Teil 2



## Double2004 (22. Februar 2019)

Interessante Aufstellung. Erstaunlicherweise habe/hatte ich alle genannten Köder schon in meiner Box und auch an der Angel.

Mein absoluter Liebling fehlt aber noch: Der Goby (in 14g) von Westin!

Vereinigt viele Vorteile der genannten Köder in sich:
-lässt sich trotz des leichten Gewichts v.a. bei Wind von vorne hervorragend werfen.
-hat eine verführerische Aktion.
-lässt sich an hindernisreichen ebenso wie an tiefen, strömungsreichen Stellen perfekt anbieten.
-die breite Farbpalette.
-sehr hochwertige Verarbeitung.

Gruß
Double2004


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. März 2019)

was soll man zu einer fast kompletten Auswahl noch so sagen?
Eigentlich ist alles gesagt.
es fehlen nur einige der "ganz alten" Köder wie die Blinker Hansen flash, oder Hansen fight
und bei den Wobblern vielleicht die Gladsax Modelle.
Naja....und dann die neuen Modelle wie der Seeker von Savage gear, und die sehr realistischen Stickle blades.....

Ach ja.....und dann wären da noch...... einige andere nette Köder.

Als ich noch mehr mit der Spinnrute unterwegs war war mein Favourit allerdings dieser hier --> *KLICK* 
am liebsten in Grøn/sølv 10 Gramm....gibt es leider nicht mehr...oder wenn, dann nur noch Restbestände.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (11. März 2019)

Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> was soll man zu einer fast kompletten Auswahl noch so sagen?
> Eigentlich ist alles gesagt.
> es fehlen nur einige der "ganz alten" Köder wie die Blinker Hansen flash, oder Hansen fight
> und bei den Wobblern vielleicht die Gladsax Modelle.



Hi Dorschdiggler,

stimmt. Ich will aber auch nicht behaupten, dass meine Liste vollkommen ist. Es sind halt nur meine Lieblingsköder. Weitere finden sich natürlich auch noch in meinen Boxen und jeder Angler an der Küste hat seine eigenen Favoriten. Da muss jeder auch ein wenig seine eigenen Erfahrungen an der Küste machen. Und bei den Farben spielen auch persönliche Vorlieben sicher eine Rolle.

Beste Grüße
Jesco


----------



## basstid (13. März 2019)

Moin Leute

Ist euch bekannt, ob es leichte Inliner, also um die 10gr., gibt, die eher länglich sind und damit nicht so mit dem "Arsch" wackeln wie die gängigen kleinen Modelle, die oft eher spoonförmig kompakt sind. Darunter würde ich auch noch die von Dorschdiggler verlinkten Hansen Köder fassen.

Ohne zu wissen, ob es überhaupt taugt, hätte ich gerne mal eine Durchläufer, der eigentlich nur um die Achse rotiert und fast gar nicht twerkt. 

Perti


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (13. März 2019)

.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (13. März 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> 10g ist schwierig, der Snurebassen Slim hat 12g und wackelt nicht so sehr wie sein breiter Bruder. Sonst fällt mir noch der Sandgraevling mit 14g ein, der wackelt fast gar nicht. Beide haben bei mir schon Fische gefangen.



Der Snurrebassen Slim in 12 Gramm ist ein super Köder. Der hat mir in Norwegen sogar schon Bachforellen und Saiblinge beschert.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (13. März 2019)

Da kann ich auch einen guten empfehlen.
Den Seatrout-City Fladbuk Inline.
Gibt's in 9 oder 12 und sogar in 4,5 Gramm...
Den fische ich auf Bachforellen an Talsperren sehr gerne


----------



## Dorschdiggler (18. März 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Den Seatrout-City Fladbuk Inline



Ist das da ein Pitzenbauer zwischen Perle und Sprengring?


----------



## kneew (19. März 2019)

Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> Ist das da ein Pitzenbauer zwischen Perle und Sprengring?


Nee das sieht aus wie n Oval Gr.2 Sprengring, Pitzenbauer sind ja eher die Kreisförmig glatt flachen Ringe.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (19. März 2019)

Ich weiß es gar nicht, wie man diesen Ring nennt. Ein Pitzenbauer ist es aber nicht...


----------



## punkarpfen (19. März 2019)

Hi, für mich sieht es danach aus: https://www.google.com/search?q=ova...droid-samsung&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8


----------



## EnnoKvs (Dienstag um 16:39)

Moinsen den Gnosjödraget habe ich auch in paar Farben und 2 verschiedenen Gewichten in meiner Topköderbox.


----------

